# Ronaldo



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere, but he says he does 3000 sit ups a day.

Am I the only person that think wtf to that :| surely some weighted sit ups would be far more beneficial and less time consuming....

Only reason is I want to build up some muscle around my abs and whils't I don't want Ronaldo's abs, 3000 still seems stupidly high.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

everyone have abdominal muscle .. just the amount of fat your holding makes that difference to make the muscle actualy be cut and visible or hidden .. you can do some crunches to enhance it but the key is to do cardio and low body fat diet .. not 3000 situps that won't do anything if you have high body fat..


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

X2

You can have rock hard massive abs but if there is fat on the top of them it means f*ck all.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

3000 sit ups once at the level where you can do that already is pointless and won't do much other than maintain current fitness - training needs to be progressive to deliver continued results.

Having said that, his job is merely to maintain his ability to perform at a certain level, and if on top of that personally he's happy with his look then no need to change anything!

If suggesting how to develop good abs to someone new to training though, telling them they need to aim for 3000 situps daily is the last thing I'd do.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ronaldos a cock


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

erics44 said:


> ronaldos a cock


x2

but an annoyingly tallented one :ban:


----------



## Underdog (Dec 30, 2009)

erics44 said:


> ronaldos a cock


 :beer:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

IMO that is bull crap he dont do 3000 a day, theres guys out there with abs like that doin 10-20 mins on there abs 3 times a week FFS, DIET and conditioning is the key


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Its funny how peoples perceptions change..

I used to think Ronaldo had a mint body, but I just googled him now, and looking at the same pictures I used to be inspired by.. Now I'm just not impressed at all.

Small arms, no chest, no traps, not really any abs to speak of just huge obliques..










Still looks better than me mind. :sad:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Underdog said:


> :beer:


 :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ronaldo along with most other footballers,do ex-amount of running in their training and in their games played...so their bodyfat through cardio is minimal,hence visible abs/muscle groups,as said by many above,less fat in the abdominal area,more visible abdominals...more fat,less visible abs,simple!!!

and him doing abs work,is a bonus for him!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Where does he say he does 3000 situps daily?

And tbh, i very much doubt that's true, or that there's any necessity for him to do that.



> Small arms, no chest, no traps, not really any abs to speak of just huge obliques..


His build is ideal for a footballer man, that's all he needs, i can't imagine Jay would be much use on a football pitch so having his build certainly wouldn't be helpful to Ronaldo :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I did think it may be a bit of showboating. Was in the Daily Fail a few days ago when it was looking at his new Armani advert.

Is it possible then go increase muscle mass and visible abs without doing cardio? (eg: by a good weights session and weighted sit ups etc). I know there are different opinions on this, only being that my routine doesn't have any cardio in it but I still would like to visible abs. (although I am an ecto so have trouble putting on weight etc and lose it quickly)


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

3000 sit ups doubt it but...










Still looks bloody good though


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

photoshop?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Probably tweaked a little bit but he is in good nick. I saw the medical for Real and he looked pretty much like that.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

If you were locked in a room with 10 Ronaldos....


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

Saw an article in The Mirror today about how you could get Ronaldo's physique and yeah it did say he said he does 3000 sit ups a day.

It then went on to suggest many exercises you could do to achieve Ronaldo's physique. One of them was doing bicep curls with a full bottle of water pmsl.


----------

